# outlook 2003 - redirect emails



## Darchorse (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello,
I have a small business, (5Pc's). They all run outlook 2003 as email clients. One pc is set to receive all the in coming emails from 8 different email accounts. This is so I have a stored copy of all emails on one machine. 

Once this is done I want outlook to automatically redirect emails to various addresses. Now there is a forward command in the rules & Alert set up and it does work but I do not want to forward, I want to redirect so the receiver can reply etc just as though they were the original recipient. 

Now on the ms site they say choose the redirect option in the rules and alerts but it is not there. Any idea of what happened to this choice. Is there a work around. Please help is you can - thank you GG


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I entered redirect in Outlook help. One of the listed FAQ's starts:

"Automatically redirect incoming messages to another e-mail account

This feature requires a Microsoft Exchange 2000, 2003, or 2007 account. Most home and personal accounts do not use Exchange."

Do you have an Exchange account?

---

Entering exchange in Outlook help returned (among others):

"What is a Microsoft Exchange account?

Some features in Outlook require you to use a Microsoft Exchange account. Exchange is an e-mail-based collaborative communications server for businesses. Licenses for Exchange can be purchased from Microsoft and its resellers."


----------

